
Why Physics has made no Progress in 50 Years - vo2maxer
https://iai.tv/articles/why-physics-has-made-no-progress-in-50-years-auid-1292
======
stevespang
Oh no, it's Hossenfelder again.

What about superconductivity at progressively higher temps through the decades
?

What about 2D, like graphene ?

What about Weyl semimetals and topological insulators

[https://phys.org/news/2019-03-chirality-yields-colossal-
phot...](https://phys.org/news/2019-03-chirality-yields-colossal-
photocurrent.html)

